# Aladdin Lizenz Key wird von ACRON nicht erkannt



## Micha_RW (5 Juli 2011)

Guten Tag,

und zwar habe ich folgende Problematik:

Beim Kunden ist WinCC mit ACRON installiert, das funktioniert soweit auch einwandfrei. 
Jetzt hab ich eine Komplettsicherung von ACRON erstellt um in der Firma die Tages-, Monats- und Jahresberichte. Nur leider erkennt mein ACRON hier den Hardlockdongle nicht.
Den Treiber für den Hardlockdongle sowie das Komplette ACRON hab ich jetzt auch schonmal deinstalliert und neu installiert, brachte aber leider keinen erfolgt.
Wenn ich unter ACRON -> Anlagenverwaltung meine Lizenz teste kommt immer die Meldung "No Hardlock found", wenn ich danach meine Lizenz auslesen möchte kommt folgender fehler:

---------------------------
Problem in Programm acdsg
---------------------------
Modul    : acdsg
Typ    : Diverse

save_licence: can't read license data 


Der Dongle funktioniert bei meinem Kollegen ohne Probleme.

Es wird ACRON 7 mit einem Promotion Dongle verwendet.

Der Dienst ist auch gestartet.

Hat jemand schonmal so ein Problem gehabt oder hat jemand einen Tipp wo das Problem sein könnte?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## Voxe (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hatte mal ein Problem mit mehreren HASP-Dongles von Aladin an einem Rechner. Da waren die USB-Ports zu schwach, es waren einfach nur zuviele USB-Geräte angeschlossen.

Gruß Voxe


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Juli 2011)

evtl. probleme mit dem treiber-cache? welches betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## Micha_RW (5 Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnellen antworten.

Hier an meinem Laptop ist nur noch eine USB Maus angeschlossen und HASP Dongle wird auch nur einer verwendet.

Mein Betriebssystem ist ein Windows XP Professional mit SP3.

Mein Kollege hat den selben Laptop.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Juli 2011)

also ich würde das ganze zeugs nochmal deinstallieren

danach im abgesicherten modus hochfahren und die alle dateien im ordner
"C:\Windows/Driver Cache /i386" umbennen in i386_bak

danach ordner i386 wieder anlegen.

das umbenennen ist dafür gut das du die daten für den fall der fälle noch hast.

dadurch verliert windows alle gecachten driver derrer geräte die gerade nicht angeschlossen sind, was dazu führt das die treiber NACH ERFOLGTER REINSTALLTION DES DONGLE-SYSTEMS tatsächlich die originaltreiber benutzt und nicht die aus dem cache.

dongle sollte natürlich bis zum punkt das er nach der neuinstallation benötigt wird abgeschlossen bleiben.


----------



## Micha_RW (5 Juli 2011)

Der Versuch wars Wert, aber brachte auch keine Besserung.

Der Support von Videc konnte mir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, genauso wenig wie das aktuellste Servicepack.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------

